

Note takers, how do you take concise notes? What are your rules? - Noma

I think it may be my perfectionist tendencies, but I find myself wanting to note down too many things. (From books, articles, etc.)<p>Most of the time I understand the main idea but it&#x27;s the extra stuff I have a problem with. Things that add to it, are interesting, or explain why the main idea happens. I don&#x27;t know what I should NOT write.<p>A good example might be something to do with improving productivity. I know the actionable idea may be &quot;Do this&quot; but I&#x27;ll want to also include the psychology and reasoning behind why it affects humans.<p>So, note taker, how do you take your notes? Do you have any rules you follow? What do you seek to write and purposely leave out?<p>(Any examples of notes you&#x27;ve taken from an article or something would be really helpful as well!)
======
bryanrasmussen
I suck at note taking, can't do it effectively, but of people who are good
note takers I think the ones who do visual note-taking seem to get the most
out of it [http://austinkleon.com/category/visual-note-
taking/](http://austinkleon.com/category/visual-note-taking/)
[http://www.core77.com/posts/19678/sketchnotes-101-the-
basics...](http://www.core77.com/posts/19678/sketchnotes-101-the-basics-of-
visual-note-taking-19678)

